
The HomePod is the point of no return for Apple fans - jaxondu
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/9/16994382/apple-homepod-release-day-price-compatibility
======
mvid
Couldn’t you say the same of any Apple product? Initial release is tightly
controlled but highly polished, and then capabilities are opened and exposed
as specific demand grows. I bet homepods will either have full Spotify and
Android support in a year, or that Apple will announce some kind of SDK for
integrating voice apps

